# Meeting Place in Lat Phrao



## ciacciom (Jan 25, 2011)

I just arrived in Bangkok last week and am looking for a good expat social meeting place like a pub in the Lat Phrao area, preferable around ski 26. Any suggestions?


----------



## ciacciom (Jan 25, 2011)

Any good Pubs in Lat Phrao?


----------



## hostlistman (Jan 27, 2012)

Noir Pub & Restaurant
phone
08-0222-2977,0-2197-9285,08-3554-0803,08-3040-5370,08-6979-7181

located at ladproud 122


----------

